# new to forum,



## jooi (May 9, 2010)

Hi,my first post here.I dug a "the sayman products are supreme" bottle today.I saw they are common,looking for a time frame and what were the contents? Thanks


----------



## glass man (May 10, 2010)

DON'T KNOW BOUT THE CONTENTS BUT WELCME TO THE FORUM!!JAMIE


----------



## diggermeister (May 10, 2010)

Welcome! I'm sure that someone here will have an answer for you.
 It is always best to add a photo of the bottle in question . This helps greatly with the identification.
 GARY


----------



## jooi (May 10, 2010)

Here's a pic of bottle,it is 6" tall.Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (May 10, 2010)

Hey jool,

 Welcome to the forum. As common as it may be, it's a nice advertising piece. Hard to top that slogan. What is embossed on the bottom?

 Here's one that Forum member BRichardson5 showed in '05: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From this discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-35914/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 Matt/Guntherhess'  landmark Medicine Nexus has 2 listings for Sayman:"                                        SAYMAN
   SAYMAN'S VEGET. LINIMENT CURES CATARRH COLDS , RELIEVES ALL PAIN
   ring neck
   THE SAYMAN PRODUCTS ARE SUPREME DR T. M. SAYMAN ST. LOUIS, MO." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Medicine Nexus.

 It's now incumbent upon you to go find a Sayman's Veget. Liniment, Cures Catarrh Colds... That Catarrh is indeed a scourge.


----------



## jooi (May 10, 2010)

*Thanks surfaceone,here's the bottom*

Right above the "S" is a number 6


----------



## Dansalata (May 10, 2010)

*RE: Thanks surfaceone,here's the bottom*

say man thats a cool bottle !!![8|]


----------



## marjorie040 (May 11, 2010)

*RE: Thanks surfaceone,here's the bottom*

Hello Jooi

 Thomas M Sayman was born in Indiana in 1853 .I found him in the 1880 Census for Illinois listed as an Auction Merchant. By 1900 (there is no census for 1890 due to fire) he and his wife Rosa and Children were living in St. Louis, Mo and he was a "manufacturer of patent medicines". By 1910 he was divorced and living alone in St. Louis and his occupation was listed as "manufacturer of toilet supplies"
 I would guess your bottle is a medicine by it's shape but I am only a learner.......

 Welcome to the forum.....


----------

